# What's The Best SSD To Go w/i7-4790k and a Asus  MOBO



## sebastian869 (Jul 5, 2014)

Basically I'm looking for something at least 250GB just so I can boot OS and any other important prog. I've seen many chart as far as "SEQUENTIAL READ SPEED/WRITE SPEED" "RANDOM…..etc) and they all well not all but there is a chunk in the top in the middle and bottom unlike other comp where it’s a shallower gradient to the bottom, here it’s the stairs. Is there anything specific I should try to pair to hardware and are there any specific things to look for that really do tell the story. (I still recall yrs ago all "new" tvs had a 100000:1 contrast ration it was getting to just look dumb. Lastly can someone please recommend a model or is a new model about to come out and I should wait for it like the 4790k.
P.S. One thing that’s totally new since I last shopped around are the
Thanks,
Sebastian


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 5, 2014)

This ranks with the best. But not out until next year, if at all. I dunno if you should wait.

Just buy any SAT 6 Gb/s SSD, pay attention to write speeds to qualify your purchase, and you're set. Lots of good options out there from every brand, as SSD tech hasn't changed much with the exception of some new form factors. Really fast SSD's that take advantage of the new drive interfaces that Z97 offers aren't really out yet that I have seen, but I do hope that changes soon. Can't say the added cost is worth the performance; you'll have to judge that yourself.


----------



## X71200 (Jul 6, 2014)

The small 4K file read/writes are what matter the most for the OS, not sequential. In contrast to that, IDK what the point of the pic above as it shows a peak speed of a RAID drive.

That said, if price isn't of much concern, I'd suggest the Samsung 850 Pro with the 3D memory.


----------



## Hood (Jul 6, 2014)

Right now the fastest speeds attainable (256 GB drives on SATA 6gb/s ports) are exemplified by the specs on Samsung's 850 Pro and Sandisk's Extreme Pro (550 MB/s seq. read, 520 MB/s seq. write, 100'000 IOPS- 4KB random read, 90'000 IOPS- 4KB random writes).  Both brands are very reliable, and prices are reasonable ($200 for the Sandisk, $220 for the Samsung).  There are also many decent cheaper and slower models for amazing prices, like the Crucial MX-100 256 GB for $115, and it's not that much slower, not so you'd ever notice.  The big difference is in the warranties, 10 years for the Sandisk and the Samsung, only 3 years for the Crucial.  That could save you money in the long run, until you consider the fact that in perhaps 5 years these drives will be obsolete, considered to be too slow and small to be useful anymore.  Still, a 10 year warranty shows incredible confidence in their products, and neither company is going out of business anytime soon.  The next SSD I buy will be a Sammy 850 Pro.  The faster SATA Express and M.2 drives are taking too long to appear on the market, and will take even longer for prices to stabilize.  I can wait.


----------



## fusionblu (Jul 6, 2014)

Ironically most current generation SSDs would do fine and at this point only personal preferences would influence your choice for an SSD.

There is the Asus Hyper Express enclosure as mentioned already which would make use of two SSDs (normally used in thin laptops such as Ultrabooks opposed to most desktop PCs) in Raid 0 of either mSata or M2 connections, but this setup would no doubt be a bit more expensive than buying a normal SSD (given you need the enclosure, two separate SSDs and have a particular motherboard with Sata Express port) and is more for performance than reliability in terms of the overall design.

My personal preference is Samsung SSDs as clear in my System Specs and in particular the Samsung 840 EVO SSDs offer good performance per value, but it would also be worth checking out other SSDs such as Crucial, Sandisk, etc as they can also perform on par with my personal preference of SSD very well too.


----------



## Jetster (Jul 6, 2014)

A big one

But seriously I like Samsung


----------



## Scrizz (Jul 6, 2014)

fusionblu said:


> Ironically most current generation SSDs would do fine and at this point only personal preferences would influence your choice for an SSD.



THIS!


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 6, 2014)

Why does no one mention the toshiba ones, i seem to remember a tosh one was the fastest ssd w1zz tested.

"In our real-life testing, we see the drive cruise past the competition to end up with a 4% performance lead over the next-fastest drives"

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Toshiba/THNSNH256GCST_256_GB/13.html


----------



## M0rt (Jul 6, 2014)

tigger said:


> Why does no one mention the toshiba ones, i seem to remember a tosh one was the fastest ssd w1zz tested.



I thought after W1zz's and other reviews circulated they would get some attention too, but no dice. The headache of matching the reviewed model numbers with their respective retail names and the overall lack of marketing would be my guess.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 6, 2014)

M0rt said:


> I thought after W1zz's and other reviews circulated they would get some attention too, but no dice. The headache of matching the reviewed model numbers with their respective retail names and the overall lack of marketing would be my guess.



I'm using the tosh 256gb version, and apart from no fancy stickers, it's a fine SSD


----------



## Hellfire (Jul 14, 2014)

I personally wouldn't use a tosh for personal reasons but I love my Sammy 840 pro so would suggest the 850 based on that


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 14, 2014)

Hellfire said:


> I personally wouldn't use a tosh for personal reasons but I love my Sammy 840 pro so would suggest the 850 based on that



Sammys have a nice sticker on them though.


----------



## Hilux SSRG (Jul 14, 2014)

Samsung Evo or Pro with Rapid mode would be plenty quick.


----------

